# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Nuage Networks lance une solution SDN pour le Cloud d'entreprise

## Danboe

Nuage Networks, une socit du Groupe Alcatel-Lucent (Euronext Paris et NYSE : ALU) ddie  larchitecture rseau  Software-Defined Networks  (SDN), a annonc une solution logicielle ouverte visant  liminer les principales contraintes de rseau de data centers qui font obstacle  ladoption des services cloud. Grce  la plateforme VSP (Virtualized Services Platform), les prestataires de la sant, les banques, les services publics et les entreprises dautres secteurs, ainsi que les grandes socits du web et les oprateurs tlcoms pourront adapter leur offre cloud pour fournir une connectivit sre et immdiate  une multitude de clients.

Des essais de la plateforme VSP de Nuage Networks dmarreront en mai prochain en Europe et en Amrique du Nord chez le fournisseur de services cloud anglais Exponential-e, loprateur tlcom franais SFR, loprateur tlcom canadien TELUS et lUMPC, centre hospitalier de Pittsburgh (University of Pittsburgh Medical Center). La solution sera commercialise dans le monde entier mi-2013.
*
Michel Combes, nouveau directeur gnral dAlcatel-Lucent affirme* _ Cest trs motivant de faire mes premiers pas chez Alcatel-Lucent avec une annonce  qui nous ouvre de nouveaux marchs. La stratgie SDN d'Alcatel-Lucent et la plateforme Nuage Networks reposent sur notre plateforme CloudBand qui permet l'orchestration et lautomatisation des datacenters et des ressources rseau. Nous sommes trs bien placs pour aider les oprateurs et les fournisseurs de services Cloud  construire des infrastructures et des services de Cloud  grande chelle, et doffrir  nos clients comme  nous-mmes de nouvelles opportunits de revenus._ 

Les particuliers et les entreprises sont demandeurs dinformatique dmatrialise (cloud computing) et de stockage. Les data centers actuels sont bien quips en informatique. Leurs oprateurs peuvent ajouter ou modifier les serveurs virtuels et le stockage de faon quasi instantane suivant la demande des clients. 

Mais le rseau ne suit pas. Il dispose de beaucoup de capacit mais manque de flexibilit pour lexploiter. Lactivation du rseau requiert encore une planification technique dtaille, une configuration manuelle ainsi que des processus et systmes complexes pour connecter les utilisateurs aux ressources de calcul et de stockage. Les technologies SDN contribuent  rsoudre ce problme et selon IDC, la valeur mondiale de ce march devrait  passer de 360 millions de dollars en 2013  3,7 milliards de dollars en 2016 .

Les fournisseurs de solutions SDN abordent le march sous diffrents angles. Tandis que la plupart des solutions SDN ne rsolvent que partiellement le problme, la plateforme VSP de Nuage Networks adopte une approche largie. Elle automatise la totalit du rseau de data centers en crant des  tranches  scurises pour chaque client, ce qui rduit les dlais dactivation de plusieurs jours  quelques minutes, et permet de passer de petits data centers  dimmenses data centers pour des milliers de clients comptant chacun des milliers dutilisateurs. La plateforme VSP convient donc aux services cloud publics, privs et hybrides des grandes entreprises, des socits du web ou des oprateurs.

*La plateforme VSP de Nuage Network :*

	offre une solution purement logicielle ouverte fonctionnant avec les environnements cloud OpenStack, CloudStack et VMware et tous les commutateurs de rseaux de data centers ;
	assure une connectivit rseau parfaitement homogne  lintrieur du data center et entre plusieurs data centers, ainsi que la connectivit entre le data center et le rseau priv virtuel (VPN) de lentreprise ;
	permet, daprs les tudes ralises par les Bell Labs, daccrotre jusqu 40 % lutilisation et lefficacit des serveurs, en liminant le risque de voir des ressources de serveurs disponibles bloques parce que le rseau nest pas configur pour grer un besoin ou un changement particulier ;
	rend le rseau instantanment disponible, quel que soit lendroit o tourne lapplication  mme si elle est dplace sur une machine virtuelle dune autre baie de serveurs ou dun autre data center ;
	permet une programmation complte,  laide dune srie dAPI normalises en langage informatique clair ;
	repose sur un logiciel issu du systme dexploitation des routeurs de services dAlcatel-Lucent (SR OS) et ses 10 annes de fiabilit et de performance dans des rseaux critiques de grande chelle  travers le monde, notamment chez les 40 plus grands oprateurs tlcoms. 

*Citations*

*Sunil Khandekar, directeur gnral de Nuage Networks :* _ La technologie SDN est lune des nouveauts les plus intressantes et prometteuses dans le domaine des interconnexions de data centers. Chez Nuage Networks, nous nous employons  ce que les ressources de stockage et de serveurs ou la performance des services cloud ne soient plus restreintes par le rseau. Dans cette optique, nous proposons une plateforme universelle, indpendante des technologies et des couches rseau. Alors que les entreprises sont de plus en plus nombreuses  adopter un environnement de services cloud, nous pouvons les aider  automatiser leurs rseaux pour fournir une connectivit instantane  leurs clients._ 

*Mukesh Bavisi, directeur gnral dExponential-e :* _ Exponential-e opre sur un march extrmement concurrentiel et nous sommes fiers de fournir les services les plus innovants et diffrencis.  ce titre, nous sommes ravis de tester la solution SDN de Nuage Networks pour rpondre aux besoins dynamiques de nos clients._ 

*Ibrahim Gedeon, directeur des Systmes dInformations de TELUS :* _ TELUS investit dans des infrastructures de data center  multi-tenant  pour offrir  ses clients les services Cloud les plus en pointe. La proposition de Nuage Networks correspond tout  fait  ce que nous attendons des technologies SDN,  savoir une infrastructure de rseau de data centers dmatrialise et automatise nous apportant lagilit ncessaire pour activer trs rapidement des services cloud et assurer en mme temps une connexion parfaite aux services VPN utiliss par nos clients professionnels. Nous recommandons Nuage Networks pour son approche._

*William Hanna, directeur des services techniques de la division Information Services de lUPMC :* _ UPMC a t un chef de file dans la virtualisation de ses centres de donnes pour fournir des services rapides, fiables et flexibles pour nos cliniciens et d'autres clients dans un environnement en volution rapide. Avec la solution SDN de Nuage Networks, nous esprons renforcer notre utilisation de technologies intelligentes au service de nos patients et de la fiabilit des soins_ 


* propos de lcosystme et de la solution SDN de Nuage Networks*

Nuage Networks propose une solution dinterconnexion cloud holistique. Il intgre les fonctionnalits de scurit et de dmatrialisation de Citrix, F5, HP et Palo Alto Networks avec sa plateforme VSP (Virtualized Services Platform)  haute volutivit  une solution de services rseau complte pour les data centers cloud  multi-tenants . Cette solution spare et extrait la dfinition et la cration des services rseau de data center  laide de trois lments cls : le contrleur VSC (Virtualized Services Controller), le rpertoire VSD (Virtualized Services Directory) et le systme VRS (Virtual Routing and Switching Engine). Tous trois sont actuellement disponibles pour essai. 

*Citations*

*Sameer Dholakia, vice-president et directeur gnral de la division Cloud Band de Citrix :* _ Une intgration de la solution SDN Nuage Networks avec Citrix XenServer et Citrix CloudPlatform par Apache CloudStack permettra aux clients d'entreprise et des fournisseurs de services de crer de manire instantane et dynamiquement des services de rseau dans leur datacenters et de fournir des applications plus rapidement. Les efforts de Nuage Networks  lier des partenariats tels que Citrix dmontre combien l'ouverture desprit peut stimuler l'innovation dans les services de cloud computing._ 

*Jim Ritchings, vice-prsident et responsable du dveloppement de F5 Networks :* _ F5 travaille dj avec Nuage Networks pour intgrer les fonctionnalits de services SDN Layer 4-7 de la plateforme F5 dans sa nouvelle solution. Nuage Networks a choisi une approche indite et efficace pour fournir des services rseau instantanment et avec flexibilit dans un environnement dmatrialis. La gestion du trafic jouant un rle essentiel dans la performance, la disponibilit et la cration de services dynamiques pour les applications cloud, notre collaboration avec Nuage Networks contribuera  acclrer le dploiement de services cloud diffrencis pour nos clients._ 

*Mark Potter, vice-prsident senior et directeur gnral de la division Industry Standard Servers de HP :* _ La communaut des fournisseurs de services cherchent  entrer sur le march du cloud avec de nouveaux services dynamiques fonctionnant  laide de la technologie SDN. HP et Nuage Networks sont tous deux daccord pour encourager une approche SDN standard et nous sommes enchants de proposer des systmes de stockage et des serveurs leaders du march dans le cadre de la solution Nuage._ 

*Chad Kinzelberg, vice-prsident senior Business and Corporate Development de Palo Alto Networks :* _ Palo Alto Networks coopre avec Nuage Networks pour procurer  ses clients un contrle solide, dynamique et volutif de ses produits pare-feu de nouvelle gnration, quil sagisse dappareils rels ou de pare-feux virtuels. Nous recommandons la solution de pointe de Nuage pour mettre en uvre un cloud via un contrle rseau incluant la couche de service critique, une caractristique essentielle pour favoriser ladoption de larchitecture SDN._ 

* propos de Nuage Networks*

Nuage Networks offre aux entreprises et au secteur des tlcommunications une combinaison unique de technologies rvolutionnaires et de savoir-faire rseau sans quivalents. Cette start-up de la Silicon Valley applique une pense radicalement nouvelle  llaboration de solutions SDN massivement volutives, hautement programmables et dotes dune fiabilit de classe oprateur. paul par la division IP dAlcatel-Lucent (Euronext Paris et NYSE : ALU), actuellement en trs forte croissance, Nuage est arm pour rpondre aux besoins des plus gros clouds du monde. Le cloud a fait des promesses  avec Nuage, il peut les tenir.

----------

